

Awesome Indie Game on Kickstarter - People like this need our support - k33n
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/addogames/robots-love-ice-cream-game-for-the-ipad

======
laserDinosaur
Is this a joke? They want $18,000 to make what looks like a low quality flash
game? They don't have anything beyond an idea and some pretty horrible looking
concept art and people are actually giving them money?

Am I missing something here?

~~~
enobrev
It seems to me that you might be missing the close-tab button on your browser,
which is the perfect way to vote against a project you would rather not
support.

I could easily see the contract price for a game like this going well above
$18k for artwork, music composition, development and so on.

------
jdvolz
"tasty, weaponized ice cream treats" - I didn't need more convincing.

